# Where To Caulk...moisture In Bed Slide



## lizriley (Oct 27, 2007)

I've read and read about caulking the roof of the outback each year....but what do you caulk? Just around the skylights and vents or all around the edge or what??

I ask because we have moisture appearing in the bed slide on the wood the mattress sits on. Its not puddling, just staining the wood and is damp to touch. I am hoping this is simply a matter of caulking. We already had the seals replaced.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Are you noticing the moisture after a rain, or after sleeping all night. Could it be condensation? You should be able to trace where it is running the wall if it is an exterior leak, and determine what is needed to repair it then. If it is condensation, leave a window open a bit. I have MaxxAir covers on all the roof vents, so I open them when we de-winterize, and they stay open unless I need to turn the heat on. If I have the heat on, then I crack a window or two. The furnace will put a huge amount of moisture in the air, as will the stove. Ventilation is the best fix for this.

As far as "caulking" the roof. I check the roof on our 26RS twice a year, in the spring when we open it up, and in the fall when I winterize it. Clean it and if any of the sealant looks like it needs work, I am prepared to do it, though I have not had too in 4 years. If you do re-seal, make sure you use Dicor roof sealant. It is not caulk, but is in fact made specifically for the rubber membrane roof covering that you have.

Tim


----------



## lizriley (Oct 27, 2007)

It's definitely not condensation...well I say that...its happens even when we aren't in it. It is enough to stain the board. All this makes me think it is water that is getting inside the wall and coming out at the bottom of the wall.

Do you caulk where the roof meets the edge or just around vents and sunlights?


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

riz said:


> It's definitely not condensation...well I say that...its happens even when we aren't in it. It is enough to stain the board. All this makes me think it is water that is getting inside the wall and coming out at the bottom of the wall.
> 
> Do you caulk where the roof meets the edge or just around vents and sunlights?


You want to seal around the edge of the roof and around vents and sunlights.
Good luck hope this solves your problem.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You might also consider that water is leaking around the rubber slide seal and finding it's way to the bottom wood. This seems most likely to me.


----------



## KMinton (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a 21 RS and addressed that problem last week. My problem was that the caulk around the bottom of the back wall had cracked allowing water run down the outside wall and on to the plywood. I removed all of the old caulk, washed the wall with water and then with alcohol and applied new caulk. I washed it yeaterday and did not have a water problem. I checked other caulk seams on the camper and found several that cracked and had to be recaulked.

Kelvin


----------

